# My first Colnago Build



## SpitFir3 (May 14, 2012)

Greetings from Singapore 
Finally done up my CLX 2.0 . Rode it out to take some photos of this baby. 
Lovin' it.


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful, only the pedal strange for me...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The frame is about 4cm's too large for you.

And you have platform pedals. 

Nice colors though. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpitFir3 (May 14, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> The frame is about 4cm's too large for you.
> 
> And you have platform pedals.
> 
> Nice colors though. :thumbsup:


how do you know its 4cm too large? 

Have not bought my clipless but it is on the way


----------



## khorum (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful bike. My 1st was a Tecnos. I remember the love I had for that bike made my GF at the time jealous. Fix the pedals, get some good shoes - and hit the road!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice ride*

You get fitted at Rodalink? Worth getting some proper pedals and shoes with cleats. It will make your riding more enjoyable, efficient and fun. Also a better return on your investment in the bike.

Where do you ride? I've seen someone on a bike like yours, platform pedals and trainers, usually around the Kranji reserve.

btw, nice pics


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

SpitFir3 said:


> how do you know its 4cm too large?
> 
> Have not bought my clipless but it is on the way


Likely his comments are due to the extremely small stem you are running coupled w/ the low seat height. And, I concur... 
Looks odd at first glance and may be too big. Although, maybe not a full 4 cms. If you haven't been fitted you may want to see the LBS...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is how Colnago illustrates a representative fit. Compare to yours -


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful photographs and very nice looking build. I agree with the others that your frame is obviously too large for you. I suspect that you found a good deal on this frame online or from a friend rather than buying new from a bikeshop that fitted you? I made that mistake once with a mountainbike trying to save a few dollars. I've since sworn to myself that I will always buy my frames from a reputable shop who will fit me.


----------

